
Evil things to do in a .bashrc file - chunkyslink
https://unprovable.github.io/jekyll/update/2016/11/10/Evil-Things-To-bashrc.html
======
eesmith
... on a Linux box. My FreeBSD and MacOS boxes don't know "sort -R".

I'm really here to say that adding "exit" in a .bashrc is fun one to try to
resolve.

~~~
qbrass
If you're running FreeBSD 10.0 or newer, it knows "sort -R".

~~~
eesmith
FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE, released 2011. It's my web hosting machine. I don't manage
it. Thanks for pointing that out!

------
dddddaviddddd
I enjoy how JavaScript is used to change anything copied off the page (with
included new line).

